# Boardwalk Empire



## Black_Sheep (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone else here watch this great show? I couldn't find a topic for this, but then again, the search option is kinda useless anyways.. 

Boardwalk Empire (TV Series 2010) - IMDb


Boardwalk Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It's the second season going at the moment, and it just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 28, 2011)

Last night's episode was fantastic. This season blew the first one out of the water. 
I had so many theories about the next few episodes, and the ending last night just destroyed them all


----------



## muaddib09 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah the end was a complete surprise. Waiting to see Jimmy get hooked on the smack.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 28, 2011)

See I was thinking,


Spoiler



Lydia would introduce Angie to the heroin since the New York boys said it'll sell to the 'artsy' types. Just as the viewer would think Angie and Jimmy's relationship was improving with their honesty, etc., she'd get hooked and things would fall apart around Jimmy's feet.


But I guess it's going to be the other way around now.


----------



## musikizlife (Dec 7, 2011)

This is such a great show! 
Im hooked, and im suuuper excited for the finale!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 7, 2011)

Totally awesome series. Buscemi fits the role so perfectly. Bad teeth and everything. Im very glad there's a second series.


----------



## musikizlife (Dec 11, 2011)

DAMNNN!! Season finale was epic!
2 hugeee dips in the plot for next season


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not very thrilled with the finale


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> I'm not very thrilled with the finale





The ending was so out of character for Nucky that it negated all the ways they developed the character over the first 2 seasons. He's "not seeking redemption?" If this devolves into something resembling a shitty Mel Gibsonesque revenge movie, I'm done with the series.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 13, 2011)

And they spent so much time developing Jimmy into one of the best characters who viewers can actually understand and relate to, only to kill him off. Lame.


----------



## musikizlife (Dec 13, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> And they spent so much time developing Jimmy into one of the best characters who viewers can actually understand and relate to, only to kill him off. Lame.



I heavily agree with this, I wanted to see his new addiction be his downfall, but there has to really be something behind it, because they clearly are coming back for another season. There must be some other character that will pull up and take the spotlight. IMO the biggest thing was Margaret signing the land over the to church. That makes Nuckey pretty much broke as that's where he put all his money, aside from his personal property and income.


----------



## chronocide (Dec 14, 2011)

It's entirely in character for who Nucky is developing into. It would have been preposterous and utterly unbelievable had he NOT done it. It was quite obvious from "You can't be half a gangster anymore" onwards. It seals his transformation into a complete gangster, being directly involved in matters as opposed to on the periphery enabling things and creaming some off the top.

I really enjoyed the finale, and am glad they ended it in a fashion that would most likely be the turnout in reality rather than have a deus ex machina/series of ridiculous flukes like Dexter/Breaking Bad etc.


----------



## Animus (Dec 29, 2011)

chronocide said:


> It's entirely in character for who Nucky is developing into. It would have been preposterous and utterly unbelievable had he NOT done it. It was quite obvious from "You can't be half a gangster anymore" onwards. It seals his transformation into a complete gangster, being directly involved in matters as opposed to on the periphery enabling things and creaming some off the top.
> 
> I really enjoyed the finale, and am glad they ended it in a fashion that would most likely be the turnout in reality rather than have a deus ex machina/series of ridiculous flukes like Dexter/Breaking Bad etc.




This.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 30, 2013)

Are none of you watching the new season? Great freaking show man. Chalky White is getting in a little too deep I think.....


----------



## Basti (Sep 30, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Are none of you watching the new season? Great freaking show man. Chalky White is getting in a little too deep I think.....



Has it already started??


----------



## flexkill (Sep 30, 2013)

Basti said:


> Has it already started??



Yes, lastnight was the 4th episode of season 4.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 30, 2013)

I love this season so far even though the general consensus I've heard is that it's shit. Really liking where Van Alden's story is going.


----------



## Basti (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me, I'm going to catch up as soon as I can :yeswsay: first episode of s4 was already good. Only thing about this show is the amount of random people who get casually and brutally murdered left and right. It might also be nice to have someone you actually want to root for (without them dying *ahem*) but overall this is a really great series


----------



## Basti (Oct 6, 2013)

Finally caught up! Ooohhhh sheeeeeeiittttt


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 25, 2013)

What a great end to the season. 

But my heart


----------



## flexkill (Nov 25, 2013)

The man with half a face RIP....He was my favorite character.


----------



## ridner (Nov 26, 2013)

sad to see Harrow die!

I kind of wish Nucky had shot his brother!


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 27, 2013)

I had a feeling Harrow was going to eat a bullet at the moment Nucky asked what he was willing to do for him. It was still sad though.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 29, 2013)

Is this one of those shows where it took a while to get going, or are the first few episodes a good introduction? I have only seen like 2-3 episodes so far and barely remember them but I'm sorta looking for something to watch and this is a candidate.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 29, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Is this one of those shows where it took a while to get going, or are the first few episodes a good introduction? I have only seen like 2-3 episodes so far and barely remember them but I'm sorta looking for something to watch and this is a candidate.


It can drag on sometimes....but its a great show IMHO.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Is this one of those shows where it took a while to get going, or are the first few episodes a good introduction? I have only seen like 2-3 episodes so far and barely remember them but I'm sorta looking for something to watch and this is a candidate.



There are a lot of characters to keep track of which is off-putting at first, but I think if you can make it halfway into the first season you'll be hooked (or not, but this is the time where you'll be able to decide).


----------

